# Big grey gelding.



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

His name is Wyant, he is a 12 year old QH gelding, 16.1 hands tall. He is well broke, been there done that type. The owners 10 year old son won a buckle on him in gaming. He does have a couple vices, the old owners were intimidated by his size, so he got away with things, so he will try and pull that card if he is not worked with consistently. He needs consistency to keep him at his best, like most horses, he will not be a 1d-2d barrel horse, he likes to go slow, probably be a more 4d-3d barrel horse at most, if you push him. Let me know if the link works, im not sure if it will i cant get the pics to work right, they are really small and i cant make them bigger. http://photos.msn.com/Slideshow/Vie...GIGjkVpLJ3Nc!FCQIXRvzstxGL*fsfJA6wWI$&index=0 He is a nice big looking boy, very sweet love bug type. Do you think he would be worth a trade for duchess? Im not sure if she will trade yet, she has not e-mailed me back yet. Let me know what you think. Rip him apart if ya want.:lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'm not seeing any pictures with the link.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

dang it, well i guess i will try the little pics.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lets try this.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ugh this is going to take a few trys.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

go to go pic by pic.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

anothe one.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ok last one, at least the best confo shot is the biggest lol.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wopps one more.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I like his look. I definitely take a closer look at him. Handsome boy!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I love his colour! he is a very handsome man, and I think you should closely consider him.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks guys the only thing is that i feel almost like i would be trading down, in performance wise. He is more broke than duchess is, but duchess could probably make a 1d-2d barrel horse, were he like i said, to get him into the 4d you would really have to push him, he likes to go slow. But he has been hauled, been ridden in the crowds, loud noises and all that fun stuff. So, im not really sure. I have never really "barrel raced" my first, if you want to even call him a barrel horse, was an old artritic guy that just troted/loped then dashed home lol. Then i worked a little bit with my barrel trainer, but she never really had the time to teach me, i would just ride some of the greenies for her to get them use to the arena, and now she is moving. So i think wyant would be better for me to learn on cuz he would be slower and not so go go, were duchess i think will be a go go machine. So do you guys think it would be wise for me to trade a potential 1d horse for a horse to learn on?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I wouldn't even go look if you think it's a downgrade. If you want him to be the same level as Duchess but don't see him getting there then don't do it. Because if you get him and he can't get there then you are stuck with a horse that isn't the level you want and that's not going to make for happy times.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

He's cute, and good in the fact that he's trained. I like how stocky Duch is though. He looks like a horse worth going and riding.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, well at the same time im almost worried that i wouldnt be able to "handle" duchess beacuse im an intermediate rider and if she really realyl wants to run you know how some of those barrel horses are, im afraid that i would be to "overwhelmed" with it, i mean i could be wrong, she might not even like barrels. But its a toss up between getting a horse to learn on and be comfortable, but at the same time loosing a potentialy, 1d horse.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would stay with the horse you have. Sometimes ridding a horse that is a little bit over the level you are ridding at can really improve you in a way that a seasoned horse never could. And I feel like you might regret the trade once you learned the sport. The grey gelding really looks like he would excel better at a different sport(I would love to see him in an English saddle). While your horse looks really built for barrels.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, thanks guys. I think i will probably stick with duchess... for now lol.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I think he would be a noce eventer type hrse tbh =]


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

He's pretty cute, but I'm not fond of his front legs. He's got a little too much angle in the pasterns and he could have a better shoulder. I don't think it would be a big deal for just riding, though. I'm just a conformation nazi. lol I think he's worth looking at.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I saw the pics, and I think he'd be a lovely trade, if he's what you think you're looking for in a horse. Personally, I think he'd make a really nice pleasure horse, maybe even a horse who could do some dressage, especially if he likes to go slow...but if you can get him to perform, and like what you see if you can go meet him, go for it! He's gorgeous! I love his pretty head and kind eye.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I would make the trade. Looks wise comapaired to your horse is better put together. I dont think you would be down gradeing at all. 

But this is not me, this is you and what you think is best for you.


----------

